# So Cal Barrel Style BBQ



## cookincam (Jul 15, 2011)

I just picked up a new BBQ out here in San Diego to replace everything I owned. Its a custom made 55 gallon olive oil drum turned into a multi purpose bbq and smoker, and its the most amazing outdoor cooking station Ive ever used, i did a fast 5 hour Brisket in it yesterday and wowed the neighborhood. if anyone is looking for a grill like this and wants to save some serious money let me know. I'm in San Diego, and I picked this thing up for $200 bucks, its quality and if you are into BBQ you NEED one of these. 

-Cam


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pictures please.

Why do you call it "California style?"  How is a California barrel different from other barrel 'cues?  Does it have any special features?  Will pictures tell the story?

Your terminology makes me very curious.  Most people out here would call my swing set grill "Santa Maria style," but in the sense that Santa Maria isn't where it originated they'd be wrong; and the people who made it in Texas call it (also wrongly) a "fajitas grill."  In fact, it's just a grill with the grate mounted on a swing set.  They've been all over forever.

BDL


----------



## cookincam (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that a forgotten Hyphen may be the culprit in making it a California style grill more than anything. Although is it turned 90 degrees from the normal mounting on a barrel type grill, meaning that the ports normally plugged, and the second normally a stack, are now on the split center edge, and work as grill level vents, as well as some nicely drilled holes along the bottom of the barrel. I cant say that anything else would make this a "local" style grill other than it was made right here in San Diego. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

https://plus.google.com/photos/101941407471089521124/albums/5630699020755641809


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I like barrel cookers, and that's a nice one.  Nicer still at 200 of today's dollars.

BDL


----------



## peter mealy (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you post the phone number of the company you purchased from?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## cookincam (Jul 15, 2011)

Call Troy @619-405-7892


----------

